# Bedroom wear in the street



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF is that all about. Just nipped to my local shop, I swear there was a woman there in her pyjamas, dressing gown and slippers  I genuinely thought she had escaped form the local funny farm, until her sister dressed in exactly the same way joined her. Is there no longer any kind of standards that folk will not drop below. I am far from a snob but this takes the f#cking biscuit. What next negligees and suspenders in the co-op?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

People drop their kids off at school like it as well. Very very odd IMO


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

BrianR said:


> WTF is that all about. Just nipped to my local shop, I swear there was a woman there in her pyjamas, dressing gown and slippers  I genuinely thought she had escaped form the local funny farm, until her sister dressed in exactly the same way joined her. Is there no longer any kind of standards that folk will not drop below. I am far from a snob but this takes the f#cking biscuit. What next negligees and suspenders in the co-op?


Which co-op would this be then :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Hark said:


> People drop their kids off at school like it as well. Very very odd IMO


the school my partner works at they even pick the kids up in there pj's


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmmm,, coop for me from now on,,,, ( do they still do the divies ? )


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

lol mate if you had seen em! I wouldn't like to fight em put it that way - pretty little things :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> mmmm,, coop for me from now on,,,, ( do they still do the divies ? )


Divies has a different meaning here these days and on that basis yes they very much still do the divvies :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

chavs :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is that all about. Just nipped to my local shop, I swear there was a woman there in her pyjamas, dressing gown and slippers  I genuinely thought she had escaped form the local funny farm, until her sister dressed in exactly the same way joined her. Is there no longer any kind of standards that folk will not drop below. I am far from a snob but this takes the f#cking biscuit. What next negligees and suspenders in the co-op?
> ...


If you find out let me know


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

lazy bloody plonkers, zero standards.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Right. There's another one for the list. People who don't think getting dressed before leaving the house might be a good idea.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I sleep naked see you all in Tescos :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't step out the house without my slap on my face and hair done and clothes on.  Mums who drop their kids up the school in pyjama ........... lazy mares! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I sleep naked see you all in Tescos :lol:


Not if I see you first Andy :-o :lol:


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Had the same here today!!
I live opposite a co-op (only a corner shop size one) and this woman was in her PJ's and a dark blue/black dressing gown!! wouldnt mind but it was gone midday aswell 

Couldnt believe it


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe its about the Co-Op then? local managers offerring incentives to female customers to shop in their P.J's  I wonder why :lol: :lol:


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Best one I saw was a few months ago in Morrisons. Group of about 6 teenage girls, 2pm-ish on a Saturday. Hair rollers in, dressing gowns on, pink pj's, UGG boots (y'know, those boots that look like loaves of bread) and the shiniest, plasticky-looking PVC handbags i've ever seen. Clearly getting ready for a night out!

Looked like a Jeremy Kyle audience outing, fewking horrendous! The one with the face mask on was my favourite.

Do these people not realise what they look like?!?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Listen to this song about this phenomena


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wal-Martians --- they've landed over here too --- :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't say I have ever seen anyone out in their pyjamas, but my sister-in-law recently admitted dropping her kids to school wearing hers because she'd overslept! In her defense, she did cover them up with a coat if that makes it any better! :lol:


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

its been happening around here for a while..... looks daft. they have the name of " slipper slappers " :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

denviks said:


> its been happening around here for a while..... looks daft. they have the name of " slipper slappers " :lol:


 slipper slappers very apt :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

denviks said:


> its been happening around here for a while..... looks daft. they have the name of " slipper slappers " :lol:


Hahaha, that's a great name! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i wear my slippers everywhere when off work as i just find them so comfy tbh. kids hate it as i will also go shopping or to petrol station in them also. sorry but spending 12 hours a day in steel toe caps it is just pure relief to my feet


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Gazzers a slipper slapper :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Gazzers a slipper slapper :lol: :lol: :lol:


and ya point is ............ :roll:


----------



## pitlad (Nov 5, 2010)

sounds like this is my local ASDA


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> i wear my slippers everywhere when off work as i just find them so comfy tbh. kids hate it as i will also go shopping or to petrol station in them also. sorry but spending 12 hours a day in steel toe caps it is just pure relief to my feet


Other comfortable footwear is available


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hark said:


> People drop their kids off at school like it as well. Very very odd IMO


I can vouch for that. My wife works in Oldbury, a well known chav-invested area and most parents arrive in their nightware. Living just up the road from the school is no excuse though!

But that's nothing. When it comes to drawing pictures of their family, many kids have mum and themselves inside a house and dad in a box outside. When asking what the box signifies........."he's in jail"............is the reply!  :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

Naresh said:


> But that's nothing. When it comes to drawing pictures of their family, many kids have mum and themselves inside a house and dad in a box outside. When asking what the box signifies........."he's in jail"............is the reply!  :lol:


WOW. That's just...wow.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The trauma of it all often appears in the drawings  in fact drawing is a therapeutic process. I work as a voluntary therapist with a charitable organisation once or twice a year and I can tell you some of the drawings are harrowing


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

BrianR said:


> The trauma of it all often appears in the drawings  in fact drawing is a therapeutic process. I work as a voluntary therapist with a charitable organisation once or twice a year and I can tell you some of the drawings are harrowing


I bet they are!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

BrianR said:


> What next negligees and suspenders in the co-op?


Yes hopefully, bring it on.

As long as they're HOT.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

badyaker said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > What next negligees and suspenders in the co-op?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Been going on ages.

Used to see it quite often when visiting my mates in Liverpool

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

DPG said:


> Been going on ages.
> 
> Used to see it quite often when visiting my mates in Liverpool
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8484116.stm


would you believe it, I didn't think it was that widespread!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The weird thing is that Elaine Carmoday even complained about being refused entry in pyjamas!

Roughly two weeks ago I saw mum and daughter shopping in my local Tesco (Handforth Dean) in nightwear: bottoms almost see through and boobs dangling out. Nothing surprises me any more [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> The weird thing is that Elaine Carmoday even complained about being refused entry in pyjamas!
> 
> Roughly two weeks ago I saw mum and daughter shopping in my local Tesco (Handforth Dean) in nightwear: bottoms almost see through and boobs dangling out. Nothing surprises me any more [smiley=argue.gif]


Where exactly is Hadforth Dean? I'm on my way :lol: :lol: Bluddy unbelievable, they must think they are gorgeous!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Where exactly is Hadforth Dean? I'm on my way :lol: :lol:


Roughly a mile north from where I live and about 27 miles east from you :roll:


----------

